
Nine things you didn't know were invented by women - carlosgg
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-40923649
======
Melchizedek
For me this has the opposite of the intended effect. It makes it really clear
that _almost everything_ was invented by men (except the few things mentioned
in the story).

